# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Βοηθεια για Budgie...

## Menia12

Καλησπερα σε ολους.Ειμαι αναγνωστρια του Forum χωρις να εχω κατοικιδιο.Ενδιφερομαι για τα Budgie. Διαβαζω για την διατροφη τους, για τον τροπο εκπαιδευσης τους κ.α.Ενω ημουν αποφασισμενη να αποκτησω ενα Budgie, διαβασα οτι θα πρεπει να ειναι ανηλικο περιπου 6 εβδομαδων (για να εκπαιδευτει καλυτερα) και θα πρεπει να ειναι αρσενικο κατα προτιμηση.Ειδα οτι ειναι δυσκολο στην ηλικια των 6 εβδομαδων να ξεχωρησει κανεις το αρσενικο απο το θηλυκο.Αν αποκτησω ενα τετοιο παπαγαλακι απο Pet shop, θα ειναι σιγουρα 6 εβδομαδων?Μαλλον οχι... Θα ειναι σιγουρα αρσενικό?Θα πρεπει να φοραει δαχτυλιδι?Διαβασα επισης οτι θα ηταν καλυτερο να ειναι απο καποιον που εκτρεφει και να ειναι μεγαλομενο στο χερι.Εχω ζαλιστει και δεν ξερω τι να κανω...Εχω παρει αξεσουαρ, μπαλιτσες κ.λ.π.Θα μπορουσε κανεις να με βοηθησει να αποκτησω κι εγω ενα τετοιο φιλο??

----------


## vas

Μένια μην πελαγώνεις,τα πράγματα είναι απλά   :winky:  
τα budgie είναι απο τα πιο "ευκολα" παπαγάλακια και συστήνονται σχεδόν πάντα σε αρχάριους,αυτό που σου είπαν για αρσενικό δεν ξέρω για ποιον λόγο ισχύει,ρίξε μια ματιά στη χρυσή ευκαιρία,το προτιμώ απο τα πετ σοπ,μπορείς να βρεις ταισμένο στο χέρι (ή και όχι) μικρό και σε πολύ καλή τιμή.Αν το παπαγαλάκι είναι μικρό θα φανεί και με το μάτι,αν το πάρεις απο ιδιώτη λίγο δύσκολο να έχει δαχτυλίδι εκτός και αν ανήκει σε κάποιον σύλογο.Μην αγχώνεσαι  ::

----------


## Windsa

Στα PetShops δεν ειναι δύσκολο να βρεις ενα μικρο budgie... 

Θα διαλέξεις αυτό που έχει τα κύματα στο μέτωπο και είναι πολύ πιο μικρο σε μέγεθος. 
(σου βάζω φωτο απο μικρο και μεγάλο budgie).
Και βέβαια να διαλέξεις το πιο κινητικό, χαρούμενο, καθαρό και όμορφο πουλάκι...
μην κολλάς πολύ στο χρώμα του πουλιού, πιο βασικό ειναι να ειναι υγιέστατο πουλάκι.

Baby Budgie (έχει κύματα στο μέτωπο)




Ενήλικα Budgie (έχουν καπελάκι)

----------


## Menia12

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες και τις εικονες σας.Αλλα αν ειναι μικρο και εχει και ριγες στο κεφαλακι του, πως θα ξερω αν ειναι αρσενικο η θυληκο? αφου και τα 2 εχουν ροζ κυρωμα?Στις φωτο με τα ανηλικα φαινεται να ειναι αρσενικα σωστα?? τι ηλικια περιπου εχουν τα συγκεκριμενα??

----------


## vagelis76

Μένια ακολουθείς σωστή τακτική και μου αρέσει.Μελετάς και ψάχνεις πληροφορίες πριν αποκτήσεις το μικρό φιλαράκι σου.
Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα,αν δε βιάζεσαι και έχεις υπομονή,να περιμένεις λίγο ακόμα διαβάζοντας και λύνοντας τυχόν απορίες σου εδώ ανάμεσά μας και θα βοηθήσουμε όλοι να αποκτήσεις το μικρό σου.
Συχνά εδώ στο φόρουμ τα μέλη χαρίζουν μικρά τέτοια παπαγαλάκια από γέννες τους,σε άλλα μέλη.Έτσι θα είσαι σίγουρη οτι είναι υγιή, για την ηλικία του,ίσως το φύλλο του και το πιο πιθανό να είναι μεγαλωμένο στο χέρι ή πάρα πολύ ήρεμο και εξημερωμένο.
Και όπως φαίνεται θα είσαι και μια καλή "μαμά" για ένα υποψήφιο πουλάκι για υιοθεσία,θα χαρούν πολύ να σου προσφέρουν.
Καλό είναι λοιπόν να γνωριστούμε περισσότερο μεταξύ μας και αργόερα να ανοίξεις μια αγγελία στην ανάλογη ενότητα για να γίνει γνωστή η επιθυμία σου.
Εύχομαι να γίνει το καλύτερο και να κάνεις ένα πουλάκι ευτυχισμένο με την αγάπη σου και τη φροντίδα σου !!

----------


## Windsa

τα σκουρόχρωμα αρσενικά (μπλε και έντονο πράσινα) έχουνε ροζ  χαλινο προς το μοβ απόχρωση... τα ανοικτοχρωμα αρσενικά (ανοικτο γαλάζιο, κίτρινα, άσπρα) έχουνε ροζ χαλινο...

Τα θηλυκά έχουνε ανοικτό ροζ χαλινο και σχεδόν άσπρο.
Ώμος  χωρίς εμπειρία είναι λίγο δύσκολο να ξεχωρίζεις το φύλο σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία....

Μη κολλάς στο φύλο του. Αν θα πάρεις μικρο σε ηλικία πουλάκι θα γίνει ήμερο και χαδιάρικο.

----------


## Antigoni87

Ίσως σου πρότειναν αρσενικό επειδή είναι πιο ομιλητικά και κελαηδάνε! Αν δεν κολλάς ντε και καλά σ' αυτό, συμφωνώ να πάρεις ήμερο μωρό κι ας μην ξέρεις φύλο, έτσι κι αλλιώς θα κολλήσει πάνω σου  ::  

Όσο για πετ, απόφυγέ το!
1) δε θα ξέρεις ηλικία, εκτός κι αν έχει δαχτυλίδι
2) δε θα είναι ήμερο, και θα ημερέψει πολύ πιο δύσκολα
3) είναι τόσο άσχημες συνήθως οι συνθήκες στα πετ σοπ, που μπορεί να πάρεις άρρωστο πουλάκι, του οποίου τα συμπτώματα να μη φαίνονται, και να το χάσεις (δεν έχει συμβεί λίγες φορές).

Κυρίως όμως θα έλεγα κι εγώ να κοιτάξεις αγγελίες Χρυσής Ευκαιρίας ή να περιμένεις ανακοινώσεις "χαρίζονται" στο φόρουμ, γιατί θα πάρεις ήμερο πουλάκι, τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα αν θες να το εκπαιδεύσεις και να είναι φιλαράκι σου  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=360

----------


## demis

καλυτερα να ψαξεισ οσο χρειαστει παρα να παρεις απο πετσοπ ακομη και αν ειναι ηρεμο και φενεται υγιεστατο μετα δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να γινει.... πολλα παιδια στο φορουμ δεν ξερανε απο που να βρουνε ενα πουλι και στην πορεια εκει που ψαχνουν βρισκουν αν περιμενεις σιγουρα θα βρεις ενα πουλακι απο το φορουμ γιατι πολλα παιδια ασχολουντε με τις αναπαραγωγες αυτων των παπαγαλων και οσο ψαχνεις εσυ πουλακι αλλο τοσο θα ψαχνουν και αυτοι ενα καλο σπιτι για το εγγονακι τους!

----------


## budgiefun

Μένια εγώ πάλι θα σου πρότεινα με κάθε επιφύλαξη βέβαια να πάρεις κάποιο μικρό ακόμη και απο πετ σοπ ,γιατί να μην δωθεί και σε αυτα τα ζωάκια η δυνατότητα να ζήσουν καλύτερα.Θα συμφωνήσω βέβαια και με τα παιδιά οτι αυτή ηκίνηση έχει μεγαλύτερι ρισκο.

Επιπρόσθετα μπορείς ξεχωρίσεις την ηλικία ενος budgie  βλέποντας το μάτι του πουλιού. Όταν είναι πολύ μικρό έχει μαυρογκρί χρώμα οταν είναι περίπου 3 μηνών είναι μαύρο και όταν είναι πάνω απο 6 μηνών διαφαίνεται το λευκό γύρω απο την ίριδα.

Εύχομαι να πάρεις την καλύτερη απόφαση  :: .

----------


## Antigoni87

> Μένια εγώ πάλι θα σου πρότεινα με κάθε επιφύλαξη βέβαια να πάρεις κάποιο μικρό ακόμη και απο πετ σοπ ,γιατί να μην δωθεί και σε αυτα τα ζωάκια η δυνατότητα να ζήσουν καλύτερα.Θα συμφωνήσω βέβαια και με τα παιδιά οτι αυτή ηκίνηση έχει μεγαλύτερι ρισκο.


Ο λόγος που εγώ προσωπικά είμαι κατά της αγοράς ζώων από καταστήματα, δεν είναι για να μην πάρω άρρωστο πουλάκι αλλά γιατί θέλω με τη μη συμμετοχή μου σε αυτό το εμπόριο να συνεισφέρω όσο μπορώ στο σταμάτημα αυτού του βασανιστηρίου. Είτε πρόκειται για σκύλους είτε για πουλιά είτε για χελώνες...
Την αγορά ενός ζώου από βιτρίνα καταστήματος δεν τη βλέπω σαν ευκαιρία στο ζωάκι, αλλά σαν κίνητρο στον έμπορο να παραγγείλει κι άλλα ζώα, που αναπαράγονται μαζικά και με σκοπό το κέρδος  :winky:  
Συγγνώμη για το οφτόπικ!

----------


## budgiefun

Όντως Αντιγόνη έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και μακάρι να γινόταν όλοι μας να μποικοτάρουμε αυτούς που βασανίζουν αυτά τα ζώα αμέσως τώρα αλλά αυτο προδιαθέτει σωστή παιδεία και πολύχρονη προεργασία . Καθώς και αυτά που βρίσκονται στην βιτρίνα όπως και αυτά που έχει αναθρέψει ο ιδιώτης αρπάζοντας τα απο τους γονεις τους πολύ μικρά (γιατι και οι δυο όψεις του νομίσματος κρύβουν μια ζοφερή πραγματικότητα)   έχουν δική ζωή και αγοράζοντας τα τους δίνεις την ευκαιρία για μια καλύτερη διαβίωση.Ετσι τουλάχιστον το βλέπω εγώ  :winky:  .



Συγγνώμη για το offtopic(πολλές συγνώμες έπεσαν :: )

----------

